# New Book: Fools Rush In by Sunny (was, how can I get your attention?)



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2009)

Authors are out here scratching their heads. Okay, our books are on Kindle--now, how do we market to all of you?
I created something called "Kindler's List." No, it's not another group, simply people in my address book who are asking the same question. Let's just call me the Kit Carson of the group, trying to blaze a path between Kindle readers and authors. 
My mystery, FOOLS RUSH IN, is now on Kindle. I also posted prize-winning 7 flash fiction stories called "Over in a Flash." The first story, "Signature Lick," is free to look at. The sexy one comes last--you have to pay for that one!
So, what does it take for you to check out my astrology mystery? How do I get you talking about it? I can't compete with James Patterson or Janet Evanovich, but I'd sure like to give it a run for YOUR money!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Sunny.

Here's a link:


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I'd say this was a good start. 

When an author posts on these boards, I will generally go and download a sample of the book. If I like it and it is a good price, I will buy it. I personally will buy any book that looks/sounds interesting that is 1.99 or less. Over that, I will sample and buy if I like the book. 

So my personal advice to lesser-known authors is to do what you have done, come in and introduce yourself! Tell us about your book. Price it well or get the publisher to offer it at a discount or free for a short time to generate buzz about the book. Provide a link on these boards so people can click and buy. Ask people to post reviews of your book on Amazon too. That's what drove me to purchase a lot of the books I've read, reviews from other readers! The more buzz you get on the boards, the faster you will sell Kindle versions of the book. 

That's my advice  Hope it helps! Good luck.

EllenR


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Sunny! You can also post a link in Bargin Books in The book Corner Thread.  Glad you are here, love new authors.


----------

